# Galveston Duck Hunting!



## ztaylor2000 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Just looking for some information on where it is legal to hunt in the Galveston area without being on a Private Lease! Anyone have any information that they can share? 

Zach


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

west bay is good... best thing is ask these guys. they are real duck hunters! 
Great site for duck and goose info!

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25


----------



## JCN57 (Feb 25, 2005)

waterspout said:


> west bay is good... best thing is ask these guys. they are real duck hunters!
> Great site for duck and goose info!
> 
> http://refugeforums.com/refuge/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25


Thats just wrong! HAHA


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Lol

Check your PM's ztaylor2000.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OK,OK,,, learn the mean tide. don't go in upper trinity past the cuts or to far into jacks pocket. west,, hunt the edge there also. halls bayou boyz will come down on you hard if you get in the wrong back lakes. Best thing to do is find someone to go on a trip or two with even if you have to buy their gas etc. It can be a rough learning curve if not.

Don't listen to these other guys ,, the Fuge boys are cool.. Dukslayer,skack,chuckwagon, coastal,Trick, oh and ask for Dane, those guys hunt the coast a lot!

Also ,, If your new to it, don't forget your teal tags!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Used to hunt around cold pass get back off in the marshes or hunt down along the duck blinds closer to surfside. Also used to hunt around bolivar back of in the marsh. Do you have a boat or just looking for walk in type hunts?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Note to self..Anything Spout tells ya..Add 2 lbs of salt to it..
Alot of us Know where to go..but without a Boat & some Good insite...Your gonna be neck deep in mud & SOL.
Hollar someime..I can give ya the skinney on west & trinity bays..

Oxx..


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> halls bayou boyz will come down on you hard if you get in the wrong back lakes.


eeeeeeaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"...come down hard...."?????? Dat's kinda harsh, dontcha think?:wink:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Actually I think its about right..Most of the guys there are:
Richard Heads,,IMHO..although.. theres 1 nice guy there,,

Oxx..


triple f said:


> eeeeeeaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "...come down hard...."?????? Dat's kinda harsh, dontcha think?:wink:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

triple f said:


> eeeeeeaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "...come down hard...."?????? Dat's kinda harsh, dontcha think?:wink:


Dang it,, sorry 3xf, I forgot where you hunt! LMAO You guys should be nicer to strangers who venture out on the wrong track.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Dang it,, sorry 3xf, I forgot where you hunt! LMAO You guys should be nicer to strangers who venture out on the wrong track.


It's only bird shot dude! It just leaves little bitty holes that heal up pretty quick! At least we don't sling the 00 at ya!:biggrin:


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

South shoreline of Christmas Bay is were its at. Just park on the side of the road and walk in. Bring a pole too so you can catch some reds tailing in your dekes. :dance:


----------



## dedduk (Jun 18, 2007)

Chuckwagon said:


> South shoreline of Christmas Bay is were its at. Just park on the side of the road and walk in. Bring a pole too so you can catch some reds tailing in your dekes. :dance:


there is already a blind w/in walking distance.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

waterspout said:


> OK,OK,,, learn the mean tide. don't go in upper trinity past the cuts or to far into jacks pocket. west,, hunt the edge there also. halls bayou boyz will come down on you hard if you get in the wrong back lakes. Best thing to do is find someone to go on a trip or two with even if you have to buy their gas etc. It can be a rough learning curve if not.
> 
> Don't listen to these other guys ,, the Fuge boys are cool.. Dukslayer,skack,chuckwagon, coastal,Trick, oh and ask for Dane, those guys hunt the coast a lot!
> 
> Also ,, If your new to it, don't forget your teal tags!


Now why do I have to be brought into this???

There are no ducks in texas...I would just give it up while you are ahead. Or if you want to, buy a bunch of good things, then try it out, find out there are no ducks and sell all your stuff really cheap to me.

But in all honesty...if you are looking for a good cheap lease...PM Auto over on the fuge, he can hook you up.


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

If you don't have any luck on the Refuge with the gulf coast boys, talk to a few of them North texas boys. I hear they will even show you pictures of where to go.:spineyes:


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

Try 32nd street usually good early season (If they won't decoy throw cheetos or bread crumbs up and they will swoop right in.) 

Schliterbaun holds alot of water. 

The train by the causeway usually flares ducks.

Always use A heron confidence decoy

Everything you hear on the Fuge is true.

GOODlUCK


----------



## ztaylor2000 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the info guys! Hope yall have a wonderful season! Be Safe!


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*hunting places*

i love the middleton tract , carancahua lake , greens , south shorline of west bay , cotton lake , mud island , backside of mcfaddin, theres also a walk in just below trinity river bridge and when the season gets late nothing beats christmas or rockport .... i have hunted them all . if your looking for the teal season try the middleton tract but you'll need a small boat and two people because there is a pull over .


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

ETXHUNTER said:


> i love the middleton tract , carancahua lake , greens , south shorline of west bay , cotton lake , mud island , backside of mcfaddin, theres also a walk in just below trinity river bridge and when the season gets late nothing beats christmas or rockport .... i have hunted them all . if your looking for the teal season try the middleton tract but you'll need a small boat and two people because there is a pull over .


Can I get some GPS coords to some of those places???


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree...BUT THER NOT!!!! I was threatend & told they were gonna have me thrown in the Pokey for walkin my dog out to find a down'd bird..:redface: 
& My BIG blind is still there.. 
Anywho...3xf is aight..just dont tell him I said that..lol

Oxx..


waterspout said:


> Dang it,, sorry 3xf, I forgot where you hunt! LMAO You guys should be nicer to strangers who venture out on the wrong track.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> My BIG blind is still there..


Would that be the Oxbow Hilton Highrise sittin along the South shore of Carancua?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

dukslayr said:


> Now why do I have to be brought into this???
> 
> There are no ducks in texas...I would just give it up while you are ahead. Or if you want to, buy a bunch of good things, then try it out, find out there are no ducks and sell all your stuff really cheap to me.
> 
> But in all honesty...if you are looking for a good cheap lease...PM Auto over on the fuge, he can hook you up.


He's right there are NO ducks in texas.... especially on this part of the coast so head north my friend. Lake texoma is always a sure thing!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes sir...:dance: Now... It wouldnt hurt my feelings none if Lightning hit it though..Ive had to fight off 3 different groups of Barneys try'n to claim it over the years.. & I dont think Im gonna use it anymore if, Ever...Have fun with it..

Oxx..



triple f said:


> Would that be the Oxbow Hilton Highrise sittin along the South shore of Carancua?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Sooooooooo, what you're sayin is that if someone were to.......oh........I dunno..............say catch a couple of racoons or skunks or possums or such and.................ummmmmmmmmmmm.................somehow "confine" them inside that blind a day or 2 before the opener, that it prolly wouldn't be you that happened across the unhappy little fellas in total darkness about 4am?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes sir..I actually used skunk pee to warn off repeat offenders & had a few Red wasp nests posed for attention.

Oxx..


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I did have fun rign a few deekes up with hooks & catchin redfish while teal hunting there, But its a biatchh catchin down a runaway deeke @ 10mph..lol


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

naaaaaaaaaaa, I ain't gonna mess with it. It's public water and an open public hunting area, so it's fair game for anyone that wants to hunt it as far as I'm concerned. Me and some buddies had a blind on the South Shore of East Matty for years that we had constant barney battles over. We finally just started getting to the blind by about 3am, settin out the dekes, kickin back with our thermos of coffee and shinin our Q-beams at all the late arrivals tryin to come into our spread. Even had a few of em get kinda pizzy about it and get into screamin matches from their boats then take off and buzz through our spread.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I had to Point my Barrel @ 1 Barney..he flat told me he was gonna hunt the blind & throw us out....I think the thought of a Copper Sabot slug changed his mind..
.1st come..1st serve...period
I guess when I go fish it..I'll just flip a match book in there..

Oxx..


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I have built several blinds in the past in the Jacks Pocket area myself and because of all the **** yall have mentioned is why I now hunt from a boat blind, most of the permanent blinds are only good for a couple of weeks out of the season and you will see from scouting that the birds are constantly moving because of all the hunting pressure. It has become so bad that I will not take my kids to hunt around the bay anymore on a weekend,sad_smiles I will not expose them to this side of the sport at that early of an age. It has become so bad that I have had airboats pull up into a public cove on the bay and ask if I had some yahoo's permission to hunt that area because he had driven 50$ worth of 2X4's into the bay bottom.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

jjtroutkiller said:


> I have built several blinds in the past in the Jacks Pocket area myself and because of all the **** yall have mentioned is why I now hunt from a boat blind, most of the permanent blinds are only good for a couple of weeks out of the season and you will see from scouting that the birds are constantly moving because of all the hunting pressure. It has become so bad that I will not take my kids to hunt around the bay anymore on a weekend,sad_smiles I will not expose them to this side of the sport at that early of an age. It has become so bad that I have had airboats pull up into a public cove on the bay and ask if I had some yahoo's permission to hunt that area because he had driven 50$ worth of 2X4's into the bay bottom.


HAHA,, JJ didn't you know those guys own jacks pocket. the guys in the airbote came out of Jacks pass didn't they? you wanna see a real mess. pull your mudbote up oin one of their airbote blinds and let them find you in it. rotfl


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

waterspout said:


> you wanna see a real mess. pull your mudbote up oin one of their airbote blinds and let them find you in it. rotfl


I have not and will not hunt out of anothers blind but I will park the boat blind right next to it if that happens to be where the birds are and I got there first.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ya know...I had a few of the Panther boat boys give me a rash once....
After lightning hitting 3 of 4 blinds..they give me a wide berth now.
Or just hang with Quinn (Scott)..There not that crazy or stupid to mess with a guy thats 1/2 Gater.

Oxx..


----------

